# [solved] ACPI error, how to fix?

## Tony0945

```
  6.901344] ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve symbol [\_SB.ALIB], AE_NOT_FOUND (20200925/psargs-330)

[    6.901360] ACPI Error: Aborting method \_SB.PCI0.VGA.ATC0 due to previous error (AE_NOT_FOUND) (20200925/psparse-529)

[    6.901377] ACPI Error: Aborting method \_SB.PCI0.VGA.ATCS due to previous error (AE_NOT_FOUND) (20200925/psparse-529)

```

Full dmesg at http://dpaste.com/HW3FE989R

Hardware is Gigabyte F2A88X-D3HP  

If tried acpi_enforce_resources=no =off =lax  and no acpi command line setting at all.

```
~ $ uname -a

Linux Trantor 5.10.76-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Fri Nov 5 21:40:48 CDT 2021 x86_64 AMD A8-7600 Radeon R7, 10 Compute Cores 4C+6G AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

Problem was probably there before latest update which updated xdm and kernel.  This computer is the network file and DNS server. it's on 24/7

Video high performance is not required. No gaming and actually rarely run locally. usually I ssh in.Last edited by Tony0945 on Sun Nov 07, 2021 1:08 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Probably an option for the video card that shouldn't be turned on for your hardware (kernel config). In other words some hardware it doesn't recognize.

If you just want to shut up the messages add "pcie=noaer" to the kernel cmd line.

Edit to add: 

From dmesg => radeon 0000:00:01.0: [drm] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

it was the last message before acpi error, so probably related.

----------

## Tony0945

```
~ $ zgrep RADEON /proc/config.gz

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_USERPTR=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set
```

I'll try turning CONFIG_FB_RADEON on.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

You should be using amdgpu not radeon

----------

## Tony0945

 *Anon-E-moose wrote:*   

> You should be using amdgpu not radeon

 

Why?

----------

## Tony0945

```
 6.464320] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    6.813143] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    6.823032] radeon 0000:00:01.0: [drm] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    6.891288] ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve symbol [\_SB.ALIB], AE_NOT_FOUND (20200925/psargs-330)

[    6.891301] ACPI Error: Aborting method \_SB.PCI0.VGA.ATC0 due to previous error (AE_NOT_FOUND) (20200925/psparse-529)

[    6.891316] ACPI Error: Aborting method \_SB.PCI0.VGA.ATCS due to previous error (AE_NOT_FOUND) (20200925/psparse-529)

[    6.891674] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for 0000:00:01.0 on minor 0

```

FB_RADEON didn't help.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Because the radeon driver is basically for the older ati/amd cards. At least that's my understanding.

Your card is a gcn1.* so should work under amdgpu, 

```
$ grep VIDEO /etc/portage/make.conf

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi"
```

----------

## Tony0945

```
~ $ grep VIDEO_CARDS /etc/portage/make.conf

#VIDEO_CARDS="radeonsi"

VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon"

```

  Been this way for a long time.  Should I remove radeonsi?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ~ $ grep VIDEO_CARDS /etc/portage/make.conf
> 
> ...

 

Take off radeon, leave amdgpu and radeonsi.

----------

## Tony0945

That was okay, but error is  till there.

```
   6.454572] fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[    6.803569] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 240x67

[    6.813393] radeon 0000:00:01.0: [drm] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device

[    6.871102] ACPI BIOS Error (bug): Could not resolve symbol [\_SB.ALIB], AE_NOT_FOUND (20200925/psargs-330)

[    6.871117] ACPI Error: Aborting method \_SB.PCI0.VGA.ATC0 due to previous error (AE_NOT_FOUND) (20200925/psparse-529)

[    6.871133] ACPI Error: Aborting method \_SB.PCI0.VGA.ATCS due to previous error (AE_NOT_FOUND) (20200925/psparse-529)

[    6.871469] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.50.0 20080528 for 0000:00:01.0 on minor 0

```

kernel config at http://dpaste.com/354TUE8F4

CPU is AMD A8-7600. I chose this for minimum power as the system is 24/7

BTW, portage updated yesterday but I have no idea how long this has been going on.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

```
CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_USERPTR=y

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set
```

You have radeon still on and amdgpu off, they need to be reversed

Mine:

```
# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU=m

CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU_USERPTR=y
```

And I use an rx 550, a little newer than yours but not by much.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

You should use amdgpu with 

```
VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi" 
```

radeonsi is for mesa. 

```
CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON_USERPTR=y

# CONFIG_DRM_AMDGPU is not set
```

 needs a gentle poking.

Inside the DRM_AMDGPU menu are options oy CI and SI chipset support. I've not checked to see if your Radeon r7 250 is one of those.

If it is, choose that option.

Firmware goes into the kernel if you make amdgpu built it, or the kernel will load it if its a module.

----------

## Tony0945

Set kernel config to ANON-E_MOOSE settings.

Haven't checked either experimental option for lack of knowledge.

Hoping neither is neccessary or that dmesg will give me a clue to which to use.

Picked the APU for power-saving but really wish I just had a cheap NOuveau card like on my newest system. So much simpler than these radeon thingys.

----------

## Tony0945

Clean dmesg!  http://dpaste.com/5FRCVFVV9

I'm marking this solved.  Tomorrow I will check that i actually have a screen. But I suspect it is good.

Many thanks!  Gentoo forum - users helping users!

EDIT:

And system boots 20% faster!

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> And system boots 20% faster!

 

```
$ grep "rand" Tony0945s_dmesg

[    4.174075] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    4.174434] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    4.240328] random: udevd: uninitialized urandom read (16 bytes read)

[    5.968773] urandom_read: 2 callbacks suppressed

[    5.968775] random: mktemp: uninitialized urandom read (10 bytes read)

[    5.972616] random: dd: uninitialized urandom read (512 bytes read)

[    6.654620] random: dbus-daemon: uninitialized urandom read (12 bytes read)

[    9.152256] random: crng init done

[    9.152260] random: 2 urandom warning(s) missed due to ratelimiting

```

crng initialization takes 9.1 seconds. Services that read from /dev/random are delayed until the crng is initialized. 

You could try to speed up crng initialization with either the hardware random number generator of your CPU (RDRAND) or with a tool like haveged.

Below is the message on my machine with "CONFIG_RANDOM_TRUST_CPU=y" (no haveged)

```
[    0.163516] random: crng done (trusting CPU's manufacturer)
```

and with "# CONFIG_RANDOM_TRUST_CPU is not set" (no haveged)

```
[    4.753650] random: crng init done
```

----------

## Tony0945

```
~ $ rc-update |grep haveged

              haveged |      default 
```

Maybe should be boot?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I use rng-tools, and I have it set for boot not default.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

Your console is

```
[    0.425731] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[    0.427086] fb0: EFI VGA frame buffer device
```

There is no radeon or amdgpu support at all from your clean dmesg.

That's OK if you don't want a GUI.

----------

## Tony0945

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> There is no radeon or amdgpu support at all from your clean dmesg.
> 
> That's OK if you don't want a GUI.

 

But I do have a GUI.  I had to go to the basement last night and checked. It was rather washed out looking but functional.

Still, from /etc/conf.d/modules:

```
modules="r8169 ath9k radeon snd_hda_intel"

modules="${modules} xhci_hcd ahci ohci-pci ehci-pci"

modules="${modules} pata_atiixp k10temp fam15h_power"

modules="${modules} it87 i2c-dev i2c-piix4"

```

I gather I never was supposed to launch radeon. What was I supposed to launch?

EDIT:

```
 # modprobe -v radeon

modprobe: FATAL: Module radeon not found in directory /lib/modules/5.10.76-gentoo-r1

```

 Explains why the display never looked very good.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

You have a working GUI for a very low value of working. :)

That may not matter to you.

Either radeon or amdgpu will work for your GPU.  amdgpu is probably better supported now.

Both of those framebuffer drivers are missing from your dmesg, so neither is loaded.

----------

## Tony0945

Substituted amdgpu for radeon in /etc/conf.d/modules and rebooted. Logged in remote X via this computer and it looks pretty good. Of course, that might be the nouveau rendering from this computer, right?

dmesg = http://dpaste.com/FMXDCKQ96

```
~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                16384  0

it87                   45056  0

hwmon_vid              16384  1 it87

amdgpu               3940352  0

gpu_sched              20480  1 amdgpu

ttm                    69632  1 amdgpu

drm_kms_helper        167936  1 amdgpu

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

drm                   356352  4 gpu_sched,drm_kms_helper,amdgpu,ttm

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     53248  1

snd_hda_codec_realtek   122880  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    69632  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

ledtrig_audio          16384  1 snd_hda_codec_generic

k10temp                16384  0

i2c_piix4              20480  0

r8169                  90112  0

fam15h_power           16384  0

snd_hda_intel          32768  0

realtek                20480  1

snd_intel_dspcfg       16384  1 snd_hda_intel

mdio_devres            16384  1 r8169

snd_hda_codec          86016  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

libphy                 77824  3 r8169,mdio_devres,realtek

snd_hda_core           53248  5 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_pcm                90112  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

snd_timer              28672  1 snd_pcm

snd                    61440  8 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_pcm

soundcore              16384  1 snd

acpi_cpufreq           16384  0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

Remote X cannot use the remote hosts GPU. It sends all the screen drawing commands over the network to the local system to render.

VNC can operate in 'screen scraper' mode if you ask it nicely but that's not its default.

----------

## Tony0945

I'll just have to go down and look at it myself.

Continuing the urandom problem at new topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8675010.html#8675010

Please continue addressing the ACPI/video here.

----------

## Tony0945

Text looks better with more contrast and sharper with amdgpu. The dune.jpg background looks the same. it looks much more colorful and sharp on this machine using Nouveau on an ancient $30 card.

But I'm glad dmesg looks clean now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

Why do you think its using amdgpu?

That was not shown in your last dmesg.

----------

## Tony0945

```
 ~ $ lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                16384  0

it87                   45056  0

hwmon_vid              16384  1 it87

amdgpu               3940352  0

gpu_sched              20480  1 amdgpu

ttm                    69632  1 amdgpu

drm_kms_helper        167936  1 amdgpu

syscopyarea            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysfillrect            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

sysimgblt              16384  1 drm_kms_helper

fb_sys_fops            16384  1 drm_kms_helper

drm                   356352  4 gpu_sched,drm_kms_helper,amdgpu,ttm

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     53248  1

k10temp                16384  0

snd_hda_codec_realtek   122880  1

snd_hda_codec_generic    69632  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

ledtrig_audio          16384  1 snd_hda_codec_generic

i2c_piix4              20480  0

snd_hda_intel          32768  0

snd_intel_dspcfg       16384  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_hda_codec          86016  4 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep              16384  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_hda_core           53248  5 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek

fam15h_power           16384  0

snd_pcm                90112  4 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_core

r8169                  90112  0

realtek                20480  1

mdio_devres            16384  1 r8169

libphy                 77824  3 r8169,mdio_devres,realtek

snd_timer              28672  1 snd_pcm

snd                    61440  8 snd_hda_codec_generic,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hwdep,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_timer,snd_pcm

soundcore              16384  1 snd

acpi_cpufreq           16384  0

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

That says that amdgpu is loaded. What does dmesg say about your console?

A few lines like 

```
[   11.412659] fbcon: amdgpu (fb0) is primary device

[   11.790610] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 320x98

[   11.806436] amdgpu 0000:0a:00.0: [drm] fb0: amdgpu frame buffer device
```

would be good.

----------

## Tony0945

```
~ # dmesg |grep amdgpu

[    4.940281] [drm] amdgpu kernel modesetting enabled.
```

????

But it looks like Xorg is using fbdev according to /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://dpaste.com/A59XZUH4V

But it can't find frame buffer device?

```
 # grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     8.765] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[     8.765] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory

[     8.765] (EE) Unable to find a valid framebuffer device

[     8.766] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[     8.766] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[     8.766] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.

[     8.770] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

```

```
~ # grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     8.763] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

[     8.763] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

[     8.765] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[     8.766] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
```

no card zero? setpgid & setsid failed?  Oh My!

NOT using elogind. Maybe I have to resurrect and older Xorg.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

```
[     8.765] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory 
```

Your kernel is missing DRI support.

Your log still shows

```
[     8.762] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:
```

that's not amdgpu either.

Is it an old log?

radeon is not listed in your lsmod.

Without elgoind, you need to build xorg-server with USE=suid. 

```
Installed versions:  1.20.13-r1(0/1.20.13)^t{tbz2}(21:17:03 28/10/21)(ipv6 suid xorg -debug -dmx -doc -elogind -kdrive -minimal -selinux -systemd -test -udev -unwind -xcsecurity -xephyr -xnest -xvfb)
```

suid is a per package USE flag though.

----------

## Tony0945

No. I erased the log before rebooting.

I replaced the radeon module with amdgpu in /etc/conf.d/modules

I'll try fixing the kernel, first ("If you don't know what's wrong but you know something that is wrong, fix it. Nine times out f ten it wll fix your other trouble.")

----------

## Tony0945

https://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/DRM_AMDGPU.html

I have this as a module and the link says the module name is amdgpu. scratching my head

----------

## Tony0945

Enabled both options under amdgpu mentioned previously. The EE errors are gone but:

```
~ # grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     9.420] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

[     9.420] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

[     9.426] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[     9.426] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

```

```
[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.10:0/1.20.10::oldgentoo  USE="kdrive suid xephyr xnest xorg xvfb -debug -dmx -doc -elogind -ipv6 -libressl -minimal (-selinux) -systemd -udev -unwind -wayland -xcsecurity" 0 KiB

```

 That's the pre-elogind gentoo xorg-server 

Out of ideas.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

You need 

```
<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->
```

Inside that menu, you need

```
  │ ┌──────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────┐ │  

  │ │      --- Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)         │ │  

  │ │      [ ]   DRM DP AUX Interface                                                  │ │  

  │ │      [ ]   Insert extra checks and debug info into the DRM range managers        │ │  

  │ │      < >   kselftests for DRM                                                    │ │  

  │ │      [ ]   Enable refcount backtrace history in the DP MST helpers               │ │  

  │ │      [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver               │ │  

  │ │      (100)   Overallocation of the fbdev buffer                                  │ │  

  │ │      [ ]     Shamelessly allow leaking of fbdev physical address (DANGEROUS)     │ │  

  │ │      [ ]   Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it           │ │  

  │ │      [ ]   Enable DisplayPort CEC-Tunneling-over-AUX HDMI support  
```

The knobs for AMD GPU are

  │ │      <*> AMD GPU                                                                 │ │  

  │ │      [ ]   Enable amdgpu support for SI parts                                    │ │  

  │ │      [ ]   Enable amdgpu support for CIK parts                                   │ │  

  │ │      [*]   Always enable userptr write support                                   │ │  

  │ │            ACP (Audio CoProcessor) Configuration  --->                           │ │  

  │ │            Display Engine Configuration  --->

You need one of  

```
  │ │      [ ]   Enable amdgpu support for SI parts                                    │ │  

  │ │      [ ]   Enable amdgpu support for CIK parts                                   │ │  
```

for your GPU. I don't know which.

Inside Display Engine Configuration  ---> choose

```
[*] AMD DC - Enable new display engine
```

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Southern Islands (SI) and Sea Islands (CIK) support

Edit to add: it's safe to turn on both SI and CIK, I have them set on, on my system even though I don't need them.

----------

## Tony0945

Main change was Direct rendering Manager going from M to *

I already had turned on both Si & CK (Thanks Anon-E-Moose)

Wondered if I should enable HSA kernel driver. I don't have a clue what it is.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I don't mess with HSA

Heterogeneous system architecture configuration

----------

## Tony0945

Xorg.0.log looks good. http://dpaste.com/7CTHK3AMZ

But still have warnings. 

```
~ # grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     9.380] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted

[     9.380] (WW) xf86OpenConsole: setsid failed: Operation not permitted

[     9.386] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[     9.386] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev
```

Good enough for a server, I guess.

----------

## Tony0945

```
~ # which setpgid

which: no setpgid in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/12/bin:/usr//arm-softfloat-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.5.1)

```

Am I missing a package?

USE flag problem?

```
~ # emerge -pv util-linux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.37.2-r1::gentoo  USE="cramfs hardlink logger ncurses readline (split-usr) suid tty-helpers (unicode) -audit -build -caps -cryptsetup -fdformat -kill -magic -nls -pam -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs -su -systemd -test -udev" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9 -python3_8" 0 KiB

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

Yep, that log is good. dmesg should show the amdgpu in use for the console too.

I don't know what the warnings are about though.

I have USE="caps nls pam" on util-linux in addition to your use flags.

Maybe you need USE=caps?

----------

## Anon-E-moose

setpgid is a lib call not a program

```
(WW) xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted 
```

Looks like a permission problem

Edit to add: Just before the Warning

```
[     9.380] (++) using VT number 7
```

Either change permissions on tty7 or pass whatever tty you're on to the dm.

----------

## Tony0945

Just checked and I see those warnings in the log on this nouveau machine as well. Probably due to not having pam. I used to have pam but removed it for some reason or other probably related to RedHat and systemd.  

I see those warnings on every one of my machines including the utilitu box that hasn't been updated since January when I built it with a cheap $42 antec case, leftover drives and an ancient MSI board. It's a utility box intended to run one program (video recorder) and transmit them via ssh & rsync.  It doesn't even have amonitor (built-in video on mobo).   

BTW colors are better with amdgpu but not as nice as on this nouveau system or the newer 2700X with a cheap Radeon card. Might be the monitor.

----------

